# Griffon bruxellois anyone



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

Even though it is the middle of winter I took Poppy down to the beach for some Summer fun pics (and some much needed exercise). I am having trouble choosing my favorite any help is welcome.

I thought I would share these anyway as they are taken with my new camera that I haven't learnt to use yet.

So here is Poppy


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

This was the view from the beach, such a beautiful winters day thought I would share.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Beautiful! I haven't gotten around to posting my beach pictures yet - I took about 500 in two days =X

I am probably going to NZ next year, I'm very much looking forward to it.


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

creek817 said:


> Beautiful! I haven't gotten around to posting my beach pictures yet - I took about 500 in two days =X
> 
> I am probably going to NZ next year, I'm very much looking forward to it.


There are some truly stunning beaches in your area (if that's where you took them) can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Omg I LOVE griffons!!!! Poppy is so cute! And wow, beautiful scenery of the mountains! Where is that?


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

New Zealand (NZ)lol


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

What part are you in? South Island I guess! I lived in Auckland for six years.. beautiful!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Doesn't look like winter in my neck of the woods. The water is to liquid.

Love your pup, he is so cute. We should see them more.


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

Caty M said:


> What part are you in? South Island I guess! I lived in Auckland for six years.. beautiful!


Yes in the south island. This was taken in Nelson.

And thanks other for your nice comments. It is a pity Poppy has not been to the groomers (we will hold off til it gets warmer) as she is a completely different dog both in looks and attitude.


----------

